# Sonatas for Harpsichord and Piano



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello everyone.
Recently I posted two harpsichord sonatas rendered using the beautiful Blanchet 1720 soundbank and one piano sonata rendered using the Steinway Piano samples provided by University of Iowa.
They are not live performances. Instead they are sequenced, but using changes in tempo and register (on harpsichord) or dynamics (on piano) to sound a little closer to real life performance.
Please, leave some comments and/or technical remarks here. They will be very helpful.
Thanks in advance.

Harpsichord Sonata in F Minor





Harpsichord Sonata in E Minor





Piano Sonata in D Major


----------

